# Here's another sweet pup needing a UK home



## Georgiagranny (Feb 15, 2022)

What's with people? Be mean to a pet, and when it misbehaves ask to have it put down? I hope the former owner gets warts and ugly toenail fungus.

Look at this sweetheart https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-home-after-500-days/ar-AATKvyt?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> What's with people? Be mean to a pet, and when it misbehaves ask to have it put down? I hope the former owner gets warts and ugly toenail fungus.
> 
> Look at this sweetheart https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-home-after-500-days/ar-AATKvyt?ocid=msedgntp


I've stopped looking at these heart wrenching  stories as has my daughter, because we'd be wanting to adopt every dog we see..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've stopped looking at these heart wrenching  stories as has my daughter, because we'd be wanting to adopt every dog we see..


And?????


----------

